# Long Lasting Whipped Topping



## futurebaker (Jan 9, 2013)

What is that whipped cream topping I see at bakeries? It tastes like a mixture of light buttercream and whipped cream. What is the recipe for that and the best method to make it as light as whipped cream without it falling after 5 minutes of applying it to a cake??


----------



## futurebaker (Jan 9, 2013)

I think it has gelatin in it or marshmallows, but in the bakeries I see, there are cakes that the topping lasts a couple weeks and still stays good-tasting and light and fluffy. Need to know how to create the deliciousnesss!! It will help me out with making long lasting cakes that dont taste like a pile of sugar


----------



## minas6907 (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm not sure where you are, but here in California there's a product called Pastry Pride that displays those traits. It's just a creamy liquid that you whip up and apply as a buttercream. I personally dont enjoy the taste of it, and I'm sure there are plenty of products like it. It's been a long time since I've seen it used, so the ingredients arent fresh in my mind, I would think, though, that it would have something other then gelatin to make it stable.


----------



## missyd (Nov 26, 2012)

I use a whipped cream stabilizing power - 1/4-1/2 tsp per cup of whipped cream.  Only discovered this a couple months ago - can actually pipe whipped cream now without it falling into a pile of goo shortly after


----------



## futurebaker (Jan 9, 2013)

Have you been to the bakeries at Wal-Mart or Sam's, or any other of those corporate bakeries and ate those cakes with the frosting that taste like a mixture of buttercream and whipped cream? I wanna know if it's a lighter buttercream or a stabalized whipped cream?? Its confusing but amazingly the cakes are on display for maybe a week or two!


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

It's probably a non-dairy whipped topping; it comes in a carton and is exactly like as Minas described - a creamy fluid that you put in a mixer and whip til it looks like whipped cream.  I don't know that you can buy this stuff from a grocery store, I think you'd have to get it from a restaurant/foods distributor (Restaurant Depot maybe?).  I think I've seen it online at amazon.com but I could be wrong about that.


----------



## minas6907 (Aug 14, 2012)

Smart and Final sells the stuff by the gallon and half gallon I believe.


----------



## futurebaker (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks  This helps out!!!


----------



## dan scheitel (Jul 6, 2012)

You can purchase it whipped already. Sams' club, Costco and I'm sure many other grocery stores would gladly sell you this product.

It's called "Bettercream" and its a non-dairy whipped topping. Last I knew it was $22 for 20lbs


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

that sounds about right; the Dawn rep stopped by with a carton of Velvet-top and the case of 4 gallons was about $80.  That seems expensive to me, but I have no idea how much that would make and how many cakes that would cover so maybe it is not as outrageous as I think it sounds LOL.  He whipped it up while he was there, and one of the staff said it tasted like Cool Whip.


----------

